# florida bahamas-38'' cat



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

*florida bahamas-38'''' cat*

4 double births,two heads all comforts 350/wk./person contact [email protected]


----------



## madcatter (Oct 30, 2002)

*florida bahamas-38'''' cat*

Dick, Where is the boat located and is the price quoted for bareboat or captained? Do you have an email address or website for more information?


----------



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

*florida bahamas-38'''' cat*

my cat is a kennex 38 with four births and two heads.fully equiped she is available for four hundred/wk/person for 2-4 wks.feb.14 with myself as captain.I am thinking of a cruise down the west coast of florida thru keys to Miami perhaps for boat show.my phone # is 303-823-0904.My e-mail is [email protected] P.S.she is also available for bareboat @ 1600/wk to qualified .


----------

